# Does anyone have a reload recipe for a 12ga popper load?



## gutcan (Apr 18, 2006)

Does anyone have a reload recipe for a 12ga popper load to be used for dog training?


----------



## labkennel (Dec 20, 2005)

I reload 12ga shells in 1oz. and instead of putting in lead shot i put in ground corn husks. PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Look up a trap load and cut the powder in half or so, use the same wad and load with bird seed. I bought the smallest powder bushing I could find and it works for me. I bought a separate shot bottle and run the bird seed right through my MEC with no problems. Not nearly as loud as those field trial blanks but those are way louder than a hunting load.


----------



## Kyle B (Oct 18, 2005)

Grits. Makes a great sound and is pretty cheap.


----------



## ARN (Dec 15, 2005)

Just use a primer not real loud but loud enough. It's what HRC uses in their Hunt Test.


----------



## gutcan (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for all of your replies. :beer:


----------



## raamw (Jan 2, 2006)

I tried several reciepe and the one I use is triple 7 powder, this is a black powder (bp) substitue and the barrel can be washed with water instead of chemicals, you can use regular BP or the other substitues but cleaning takes a little more time
I use a standard AA type hull which I cut down to 2" so no one can confuse this with a real loaded shell, I use a wood doll inserted int the case and a band saw to spin cut the shell to size
I resize, remove and install a new primer I use a Lee dipper for 1.0cc which dops about 14 grains of powder
I drop the powder in, I use over powder cards which are alot cheaper than wads., I then use a media just to fill the remainder of the case, I use ground walnut shells which can be bought at pet stores I place another cardboad over powder card and the roll crimp
The only disadvantage is the cases can only be used once since the hulls turn a grayish white at the end and become briddle,

You can use more powder to get a bigger bang if desired, you get a little smoke which I feel is good so the dogs spot you
You don't have to cut the shell down but you will need more filler which increases recoil .
Black powders burns instantly, unlike modern powders used in shotshells which require a resistance for it to consume, this weight is what makes them danagerous, I have disected commercial popper loads and the ones I did contain 16 grains of a flake powder similar to Green dot, a normal wad then 80 grains of plastic filler similar to what is used in buffered loads, basically the contents match a low power trap load
BP uses less pressure than modern propellants


----------

